# Toremifene Citrate 60mg per ml x 30ml



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

Now is stock!!! Only at purchasepeptides.com

Superior to classical SERMS for reason of:

??? 5x androgenic/estrogenic ratio of that of nolvadex
??? No vision related side effects
??? Leads to higher increase in LH then nolvadex
??? *Improves lipid profile



*(In research use, NOT intended for human use.)*1.* Breast Cancer Re Treat. 1990 Aug;16 Suppl:S3-7. Introduction to toremifene. Kangas L.

*2.* Breast 2006 Apr;15(2):142-57. Epub 2005 Nov 9.Toremifene: An evaluation of its safety profile. Harvey HA, Kimura , MHajba A


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 8, 2012)

Good stuff.  Cleared up a case of gyno my rat had a year ago very fast.  I have some now that I'm not sure is legit.  I've had good luck with two of your other products, I may need to get some.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------

